# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  For the love of Mexico  Amphibians defeat charismatic species in a conservation contest

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) June 8th, 2017 08:46 AM: For the love of Mexico  Amphibians defeat charismatic species in a conservation contest*

Amphibians defeat charismatic species in a conservation contest Amphibians are not very popular among people as cats, birds or marine mammals. However, they are the most endangered group of vertebrates on Earth, facing a mass extinction very similar to the one that dinosaurs suffered 65 million of years ago. Even the high risk they are [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

